# 243 55grain vs 70



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering which bullet performs better the 55 or 70 grain bullet in 243.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

If your shooting coyotes and such they both work fine, I think it would be a more a matter of which one shoots straight out of your gun :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It seemed like there was a larger patch of red mist when the 55's made contact with a prairie dog. :wink: Burl


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the 70 holds its speed way better than the 55

the 55 really falls on its face past 300yd.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The 70's will probably stabilize better also if your 243 shoot 90's and 100's well.


----------

